# clinics overseas? genetic screening



## Highland (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi
Can anyone give feedback about overseas clinics which do pre implantation screening? I'm 45 and think IVF might have a better chance of sticking if the fertilised eggs were screened prior to implantation - what does everyone think?


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Is it oe you are looking at doing? If so good idea.

If de then you actually reduce sucess rate because of the damage to the embryo from the screening process and as chances of abnormalities are lower.....

I know dogus in cyprus do FISH screening of embryos. 

Good luck


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

If you are talking about pgd, then most major clinics do that these days. 
From what I have read it does cost a fair bit more than standard Ivf's, and has the risk of damaging the embryos.
Is there any particular reason why you want to go abroad rather than get it done in the uk?


----------



## Highland (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi, we are still hoping to use own eggs. I thought it would be cheaper going abroad, or at least give us more attempts for our limited funds. We were blessed with our own daughter ~3 years ago, so in spite of my age, and other miscarriages, I feel we still have a chance of another successful conception/birth. I am however at a total loss as to how to find a reliable, reptuable clinic overseas which will give us the best chance of success (last success followed acupuncture alone). ElsieF, how did you end up going to Valencia? We live in the far north of scotland - very beautiful but going anywhere involves lots of travel - be it UK or further away.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Highland, you will be hard-pressed to find a clinic in Spain that will treat OE at 45, and as they are very negative about it you'd be better off looking for a clinic somewhere that has a more positive attitude to your age, or who will at least give you a chance.  I would start as soon as you can though, 45 is really late to tx (speaking from personal experience!)  PGH is really expensive, plus if it's damaging for young embryos it is probably even worse for older-egg ones, just my personal view, everyone has to follow what is best for them. It won't make the embryos have a greater chance of 'sticking', it will just identify the 'normal' ones that are most likely to implant and give you success. I just put the maximum in, to max chances of the good ones being in there, and let he universe sort it out!


----------

